

How parents rear has no longterm effect on child's personality or mental health - simonsquiff
http://www.edge.org/3rd_culture/harris_children/harris_p1.html

======
simonsquiff
Judith Rich Harris's research started with a seemingly preposterous null
hypothesis: "How the parents rear the child has no long-term effects on the
child's personality, intelligence, or mental health." But the evidence does
not refute it. The evidence she presents is both fascinating and compelling,
and is a great example of following the scientific results rather than what
you assume to be correct.

